# this years birds pic



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

here are the birds i took with a shotgun this year ill post a pic of the ones i got with my bow later


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Oddest looking "birds" Ive ever seen.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ok how bout tails  all these tails were taken in mn


----------

